# Rare Aussie Beer



## Screwtop (18/3/06)

What a gift, chap bought this in today for me to see. On 15th August 1969 the then Courage Breweries Limited bottled a commemorative beer celebrating the first brew produced at their Broadmeadows Brewery. A numbered bottle was presented to each publican who put Courage on tap.

The beer with an OG of 1087 was fermented down to 17% proof (whatever that is in ABV), matured/cold conditioned for three months and then bottled in a champagne bottle with wired cork.

Looks like at least one Australian brewery was capable of brewing something other than megaswill, however don't think such a beer would have made it in the 1969 marketplace. Nice to see that one brewery made the effort. 

This is bottle number 2290. According to a 1974 newspaper article a number of the bottles were insured then for $150. Wonder what his gift would be worth today.

Pics:


----------



## Duff (18/3/06)

A Google search came up with a few more of their labels as well. Never heard of them, but a great gift which should go straight to the poolroom.

Cheers.


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/3/06)

Ah the memories and what a score!

I was brought up and went to school virtually next door to the brewery in Upfield. I can always remember the smell of the hops on a good day. Certainly explains my hobby.  

Old man was a big fan of Courage Draught and Crest. You used to get a 1 Litre bottle for 4 cents less than a 750ml of VB. Such frugality. :lol: 

Tempted to crack the bottle and and take a sip? h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## Weizguy (18/3/06)

...if U open it, save the yeast,...Please!

Chances are that the yeast can be revived, and will very unique (if there is any in the bottle).

Great score either way. Maybe you can get a quote on insurance and see if the insurance people have a current market value for your prize.

Seth out


----------



## jgriffin (18/3/06)

You really think any yeast is going to be viable after 30+ years in a bottle???


----------



## Weizguy (18/3/06)

That's a huge YES! on that one.

Haven't U heard the stories about yeast harvested from ceramic bottles that were in pirate ships sunk to the bottom of the English Channel.

And 50 yr old Guinness Bottles found in the cellar of an old pub that was closing down in Melbourne?

Even heard of a sunken ship bottle re-culture that makes purple beer through metabolism of protein into anthocyanin pigments (like any purple plant cell). I blame MHB for this story! He may be able to provide the reference for this tale. I think he said it was a brew trade journal.

It's in the best interest of the breweries to make a traditional ale with the authentic/appropriate yeast. That's something I'd pay good dollars to taste.

As yeast is a unicellular fungus, you'd expect it to be simple, adaptable and able to go into dormancy, as required...and fairly easily revived (in a lab).

Is this spinoff topic worth it's own thread? I can find the articles and republish (with appropriate credits).

That's gotta be more than 2 cents worth of opinion. More like two bob's worth.

Seth


----------



## Stuster (18/3/06)

Apparently quite possible for quite a bit longer than 30 years. Michael Jackson wrote an article about three 'shipwreck' style beer, about different beers brewed with yeasts recovered from bottles brought up from wrecks. Another article here. Obviously, it doesn't mean that the yeast in this bottle will be alive and ready to go.


----------



## Malnourished (19/3/06)

Screwtop said:


> Looks like at least one Australian brewery was capable of brewing something other than megaswill, however don't think such a beer would have made it in the 1969 marketplace. Nice to see that one brewery made the effort.


I think big breweries doing beers like this might be less rare than you think. Even CUB did something similar a couple of years ago to celebrate their 100 year anniversary. It was some kind of barley wine based on a historical recipe which I believe it was called Abbotsford Sparkling Ale. Unfortunately it was never released to the public, but there's a bottle behind the bar at Bell's in South Melbourne. It's not for sale, though. West End did a barley wine for general release in the 70s, but I don't think it lasted long. And Lion Nathan did the Hahn Millenium/Special Vintage, if that counts too.

But that's a great find nonetheless. I'd love to taste something like that.



Weizguy said:


> Haven't U heard the stories about yeast harvested from ceramic bottles that were in pirate ships sunk to the bottom of the English Channel.


Surely a job like that is something for a proper lab, not your average homebrewer with 50mL of wort...


----------



## Screwtop (19/3/06)

I don't believe Bill will ever open it. He is keeping this prized possesion purely as a collectors item, the contents could have been temp or light affected after nearly 37 years. I realise that some of the larger brewing companies have released small special brews, but this is truly done in the European style using champagne bottles and numbered labels, they were serious, even to the point of including the OG on the label. I really enjoyed seeing it, never expected to ever see something like this from an Australian Brewery of this era. Apparently they did not last for very long only managed to secure about 6% of the Vic market before being taken over by CUB.

edit:Typo


----------



## Weizguy (19/3/06)

Malnourished said:


> <chopped>
> 
> 
> Screwtop said:
> ...



Shipwreck yeasts are prob beyond most hb'ers, I reckon.
However the old Guinness yeast story was from an old Ausbeer magazine, and it was a homebrewer (prob an experienced/ talented yeast propagator) who revived the old yeast.
Seth


----------



## Linz (19/3/06)

but the quality of it sitting for years in 8-9% alc ?

dont think it would perform in its original way, just a few mutations???


----------



## Weizguy (19/3/06)

The story mentioned nothing of any untoward effects of the aged yeast.

I think it was John Jackson who propagated the yeast, and he sez it worked OK.

It may take a little while for me to find the original article, but I shall try.

Seth


----------



## Rossie (30/8/17)

Screwtop said:


> What a gift, chap bought this in today for me to see. On 15th August 1969 the then Courage Breweries Limited bottled a commemorative beer celebrating the first brew produced at their Broadmeadows Brewery. A numbered bottle was presented to each publican who put Courage on tap.
> 
> The beer with an OG of 1087 was fermented down to 17% proof (whatever that is in ABV), matured/cold conditioned for three months and then bottled in a champagne bottle with wired cork.
> 
> ...


I have a bottle of this our number is 2321 . Do you have any idea what it's worth.


----------



## Mardoo (30/8/17)

Worth drinkin' IMHAO.


----------



## bradsbrew (30/8/17)

Rossie said:


> I have a bottle of this our number is 2321 . Do you have any idea what it's worth.


I'll give you fitty.


----------



## Bribie G (30/8/17)

I remember Crest Lager. They paid a lot to have it as a product placement in the dreadful movie "Alvin Purple". The beer was as appalling as the movie. It's on YouTube now if you want to watch it as an alternative to rolling naked in the nettles on a frosty morning.


----------



## koshari (31/8/17)

jgriffin said:


> You really think any yeast is going to be viable after 30+ years in a bottle???


I heard of some yeast that was harvested from a beer bottled fouund intact in a shipwreck for many years.


----------



## Dave70 (31/8/17)

Bribie G said:


> I remember Crest Lager. *They paid a lot to have it as a product placement in the dreadful movie "Alvin Purple"*. The beer was as appalling as the movie. It's on YouTube now if you want to watch it as an alternative to rolling naked in the nettles on a frosty morning.
> 
> View attachment 107958



Conversely, The Odd Angry Shot was awesome. 
The beer selection? War is _indeed_ hell.


----------



## Screwtop (26/9/17)

Rossie said:


> I have a bottle of this our number is 2321 . Do you have any idea what it's worth.


No Idea, as much as a collector is willing to pay I guess.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## SnailAle (27/9/17)

That would be UK proof which goes back to the rum days of sailors. Gunpowder doused in rum had a match put to it and if it ignited that was 100% proof that it hadn't been watered down. From memory that occurs at around 57% abv.

That would make 17 proof around 9.7% abv. 

U.S. proof is just double the abv, why bother.

I may be new to the beer world but I love my spirits!


----------



## slh2910 (14/3/20)

Just going to reopen the debate, last night I got my hands on bottle No 0019, I believe there were only 2500 of the 1st anniversary bottled, they did it again for the 10th anniversary in 1978 but a much larger release.
0019 will eventually go on show at the West Australian library of beer history in a small brewery just south of Perth, no opening dates yet.


----------



## Micki (7/8/22)

Screwtop said:


> What a gift, chap bought this in today for me to see. On 15th August 1969 the then Courage Breweries Limited bottled a commemorative beer celebrating the first brew produced at their Broadmeadows Brewery. A numbered bottle was presented to each publican who put Courage on tap.
> 
> The beer with an OG of 1087 was fermented down to 17% proof (whatever that is in ABV), matured/cold conditioned for three months and then bottled in a champagne bottle with wired cork.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stuart99 (10/8/22)

Dave70 said:


> Conversely, The Odd Angry Shot was awesome.
> The beer selection? War is _indeed_ hell.


That's Graeme Kennedy with his back to the camera and I think that is John Jarrett at right rear. Jarrett did some really good acting performances in that movie and Picnic at Hanging Rock, it's amazing that his career didn't really take off. Kennedy was surprisingly good in a serious role too.


----------

